# Memory Low warning



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have an ALPS AMiD 9743G 9.7" tablet running Android 4.1.2

Although it is a 'no name' device it works well enough except that it frequently tells me it is running out of memory.

The device has 14GB of memory, but only 1 GB is partitioned for use as RAM.
I understand that this is due to the way 4.1.2 is deployed and therefore the way forward is to Root the device and install a later version of Android, is this correct?

Looking for a solution, any advice greatfully received.

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this but cannot say anything about it Android rooting methods for ALPS AMID-9743G with Android version 4.x Jelly Bean


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks joeten,

So once I root the Tablet, how and where do I find a later version of the OS (Custom ROM I guess)?

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the xda forums


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------

